
Sonic and ultrasonic attacks damage hard drives and crash OSes - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/05/attackers-can-send-sounds-to-ddos-video-recorders-and-pcs/
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
Paper:

[https://spqr.eecs.umich.edu/papers/bolton-blue-note-
IEEESSP-...](https://spqr.eecs.umich.edu/papers/bolton-blue-note-
IEEESSP-2018.pdf)

Related: An engineer demonstrated how yelling at HDD arrays can lead to
perceptible drops in I/O throughput

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4)

